# Forum structure?



## 99xjlove (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just wondering why I have to start from the last page and read backwards. Is there a function that I can switch to read it from page 1+ not backwards to page 1? I have been on alot of other forums and this one is the only  one that seems to be that way. Please help me enjoy my readings further!


----------



## bigwayne (Oct 3, 2008)

Click on "User CP" up above and then on "Edit Options" which will be over on the left.  There are options there that control how the forums and threads display.


----------



## 99xjlove (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks BigWayne I was already in there looking at that I just didn't see the oldest or newest first option. Thanks for the help now I won't have to feel like i'm retarded while reading.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah took me a while to work it out. And you really want to avoid the alternative thread viewing options. 
Hybrid and threaded mode make reading a thread in the right order impossible. Plus you never seem to see all the posts.


----------

